# Welche Netzteil / Watt brauche ich für PC zusammenbau



## Sangheili (21. November 2013)

*Welche Netzteil / Watt brauche ich für PC zusammenbau*

Hi Leute,

Ich möchte mir ein PC zusammenbauen und habe hier nun ein Liste zusammengestellt.

Jedoch weiß ich nicht welche Watt ich es insgesamt brauche und welche Netzteil ich es kaufen soll?

Ich bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge offen und ihr könnt auch meine Liste anschauen und falls was besseres gibts und Preis ok ist. Ich würde für ein PC zusammen max 1000€ ausgeben.

Für PC möchte ich zum Internet surfen und Spiele spielen nutzen.

·  Gehäuse

BitFenix Shinobi PC-Gehäuse Midi-Tower schwarz
http://geizhals.at/bitfenix-shinobi-schwarz-bfc-snb-150-kkn1-rp-a736663.html

·  Mainboard

MSI Z77A-G43 für 1155
http://geizhals.at/msi-z77a-g43-7758-010r-a746834.html

·  CPU (Prozessor)

Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz für 1155
http://geizhals.at/intel-core-i7-3770k-bx80637i73770k-a761779.html

·  CPU Kühler

Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition
http://geizhals.at/scythe-mugen-4-pcgh-edition-scmg-4pcgh-a999348.html

·  Arbeitsspeicher (RAM)

Kingston HyperX blu. DIMM XMP Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-27
http://geizhals.at/kingston-hyperx-blu-dimm-xmp-kit-8gb-khx1600c9d3b1k2-8gx-a654867.html

·  Grafikkarte

MSI N650Ti-2GD5/OC BE, GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost, 2GB GDDR5
http://geizhals.at/msi-n650ti-2gd5-oc-be-v287-038r-a923189.html

·  Festplatte(n)

Samsung Serie 840 Pro 128GB 2,5 Zoll SSD
http://geizhals.at/samsung-ssd-840-pro-series-128gb-mz-7pd128bw-a841473.html




MfG,
Sangheili


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2013)

Also, erstens nimm lieber den i5-4670k oder i7-4770k plus ein Sockel 1150 Board, denn das ist der modernere Sockel von Intel mit ansonsten sogar etwas mehr Leistung für den gleichen Preis. Und falls Du nicht unbedingt übertakten willst, dann am besten den Xeon E3-1230 v3.

Zweitens: das RAM braucht 1,65V, das ist bei Intel nicht in den offiziellen Spezifikationen. Such eines mit 1,5V, das ist sicherer. Ansonsten: DDR3-1600, zwei Riegel - der Rest spielt keine Rolle.

Drittens: falls Du spielen willst, solltest Du lieber 40€ mehr ausgeben und dafür bei der Grafikkarte die AMD R9 270X für 170€ nehmen, die ist locker direkt 30, vlt auch 40% stärker als die GTX 650 Ti, welche wiederum an sich nur eine "Einsteigergrafikkarte" ist. ODER woanders was einsparen, damit die AMD-Karte drin ist. Da du aber ja bis 1000€ hast, würd ich sogar sagen: nimm AUF JEDEN FALL mindestens eine R9 270X oder sogar eine R9 280X.

Viertens: zum Beispiel bei der SSD: die "pro" bringt dir nix, nimm ne andere SSD wie zB die crucial m500 oder Kingston HyperX 3k für 80€, da hast du kein bisschen Unterschied in Deiner User/Gamer-Alltagspraxis. und ne Festplatte kommt da ja sicher noch dazu, oder?


Und fünftens zum Netzteil: Markenmodell mit 450W und 2x PCIe-Steckern reicht völlig. Lieber ein "gutes" mit 450W für 70€ als ein "billiges" für 40W mit 600W. zB ein BeQuiet E8 oder E9 mit 430W, oder auch mehr, aber alles über 550W wäre schon extrem overpowered  

zB geizhals.at/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-cm-530w-atx-2-31-l8-cm-530w-bn181-a674412.html
geizhals.at/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-450w-atx-2-31-e9-450w-bn191-a677345.html
geizhals.at/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-500w-atx-2-31-e9-500w-bn192-a677379.html
geizhals.at/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-500w-atx-2-4-bn223-a960675.html


----------



## Sangheili (22. November 2013)

Herbboy, danke für dein Antwort.

1.
i7-4770k würde ich nehmen, welche Mainboard mit Sockel 1150 wäre gut?

Auch da kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus und weiß nicht was da wichtig zu beachten ist.

Wie wärs mit MSI Z87-G45 Gaming? Kostet halt mehr, aber falls das gut ist würde ich es nehmen.

http://geizhals.at/msi-z87-g45-gaming-7821-001r-a953892.html

2.
Danke das du mich auf die Spannung hingewiesen hast, wusste ich nicht.

  http://geizhals.at/kingston-hyperx-blu-red-dimm-8gb-khx16c10b1r-8-a824336.html
 
Wäre das ok?

3.
Hatte bisher keine gute Erfahrung mit ATI gehabt, ich bevorzuge lieber NVIDIA.

4.
Hast recht, Kingston HyperX 3k ist tatsächlich besser, danke schön.

Festplatte habe ich nicht aber dafür externe Festplatte.

5.
Ich nehme also die Netzteil be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4, Watt ist also genug vorhanden und Preis ist auch die billigste.

Also ingesamt (außer Grafikkarte) kostet es ungefähr 700€.. es bleiben also noch 300€ übrig für ein Grafikkarte, welche würdest du mir empfehlen? Bitte nur NVIDIA, wurde noch nie gut überzeugt mit ATI und damals als ich ATI hatte, hatte ich oft Bildschirmstörung und waren auch immer irgendwie die langsamsten.

MfG,
Sangheili


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2013)

1. das Board ist schon gut, aber an sich reicht auch das MSI Z87-G43 sicher gut aus. Es ist so: auch unter 100€ gibt es Z87-Boards, aber die teureren haben halt evlt. etwas mehr Ausstattung und beim BIOS vlt den ein oder anderen Menü-Punkt mehr, mit dem sich dann nochmal ein bisschen mehr Takt rausholen lässt. Ob das nötig ist, muss jeder selber wissen

 2. RAM wäre okay, allerdings sind 2x4GB etwas schneller als 1x8GB wegen "Dualchannel" - vlt lieber ein 2er-Kit suchen

 4. Spiele werden auf der SSD aber kaum Platz finden. Ist die externe denn wenigstens eine für USB3.0 ? Bei nur 2.0 wirst Du bei Games merken, dass die nur ca 25MB/s schafft... 

 3. und 5. AMD und Nvidia tun sich nix, und auch bei Nvidia gab es immer mal Modelle mit Problemen. Wenn Du sogar Bildfehler hattest, dann hat das auf keinen Fall was damit zu tun, DASS die Karte nen AMD-Chip hatte. Das ist auf keinen Fall so, dass AMD-Karten grundsätzlich (eher) Bildfehler haben   Grad in den letzten Monaten ist es sogar viel häufiger Nvidia, wo ich mitbekomme, dass ein neuer Treiber neue Probleme bringt. Und wegen langsam: es gibt IMMER irgendeine schnellere Karte, solange man nicht DIE schnellste hat - die Frage ist: was kostet das?? Die R9 270X IST nun mal durch Tests erwiesen ca 30-40% schneller als die GTx 650 Ti boost. Es sieht da derzeit so aus:

 R9 270X für 170€ ca gleichschnell wie die Nvidia GTX 760, aber 40€ günstiger
 es folgt mit ca. weiteren 30% Leistungsplus die R9 280X für 250€, die schon eine absolute Top-Karte ist. Die ist ca. gleichschnell wie die Nvidia GTX 770, welche ca 20€ mehr kostet. Noch teurere Karten machen keinen Sinn, da hast Du nur 15% Plus, wenn du weitere satte 160€ drauflegst.

 Fazit: am besten, wenn das Budget reicht, ne R9 280X nehmen ODER auch die GTX 770, deren Aufpreis zur R9 280X relativ gesehen okay ist, wenn Du du dich mit Nvidia besser fühlst. Die GTX 760 ist aber definitiv keine gute Wahl: für 40e mehr hat man schon +30% (R9 280X), und der Aufpreis auf die gleichstarke R9 270X ist einfach zu hoch, das sind ja ca 20% mehr für nix an Leistungsplus.

 Auf keinen Fall würd ich aber für einen Gamer-PC noch die inzwischen recht schwache GTX 650 Ti boost nehmen. Da hast Du nicht lange Deine Freude dran...


----------



## Sangheili (22. November 2013)

1.

Okay, Was ist mit MSI Z87-G43 Gaming? Da kostet ein bisschen mehr, aber die Preis auch noch ok ist.
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen ohne Gaming und mit Gaming? Die Austattung ist praktisch gleich. Hat der mit Gaming nicht schnellere System?

MSI Z87-G43 Gaming (7816-010R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals 

2.


Gut, dann nehme ich den hier Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 - Ist das gut?



Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals 



3.


Also gut, ich werde mir überlegen und nachschauen jedoch hab ich eine Frage, welche Hersteller also MSI, EVGA etc ist besser?


4.


Ich habe hier alte PC SSD mit 120 GB und habe WoW, Mass Effect 3 und Civilization 4 drinnen und es passt es und habe noch 14,6 GB Platz frei. Und später mit neue PC möchte ich mir dann nur WoW und Battlefield 4 installieren.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2013)

Die beiden Boards scheinen quasi identisch zu sein bis auf den LAN- und Audio-Chip, was aber bei der Leistung an sich keine Rolle spielt. Ich hab unten mal die STellen markieren, an denen ich sehen konnte, dass da wirklich andere Chips oder Kondensatoren drauf sind. Ob das BIOS beim nicht-Gaming jetzt so viel schlechter ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Es KÖNNTE halt sein, dass Du dann beim Übertakten nicht auf zB 4,4, sondern nur 4,2 GHz kommst oder so was. Da musst DU wissen, ob der Aufpreis das teurere Board wert ist. Auf jeden Fall ist das nicht-Gaming ein sehr gutes Board für den Preis, siehe hier MSI Z87-G43, Mainboard  das ist ganz offenbar eines der beliebtesten Modelle, und über 50 Meinungen, im Schnitt 5 Sterne. Das ist hervorragend vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass ja normalerweise viel eher die Leute was schreiben, wenn etwas NICHT gut ist  

Grafikkarten: MSI macht derzeit recht leise Karten, aber auch Asus oder Gigabyte sind idR recht ruhig im Betrieb... an sich sind die alle gut, Hauptsache nicht nur EIN Lüfter (das ist lauter). Von Leistung her hast Du aber keine Unterschiede, außer der Takt ist ab Werk erhöht, was aber auch nicht viel ausmacht.  Das gilt übrigens genauso für die Nvidia-Modelle der Hersteller


Und du willst den PC wirklich NUR für WoW und BF4 nutzen? Dann ist ne SSD okay, aber ansonsten: 1000GB HDD kosten ja nur 50€, wäre jetzt auch nicht unbezahlbar


----------



## Sangheili (22. November 2013)

Gut danke, dann nehme ich diese Board.

Zu ATI Grafikkarte hab ich fragen.

Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 4GB GDDR5 kostet es 204€

Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0, 3GB GDDR5 kostet es 269€

Was ich eins nicht verstehe die Sapphire mit billige Preis hat 4 GB und Gigabyte mit 3Gb kostet es mehr 269€?

Beide hat quasi gleiche MHz nur bei Sapphire ist GB/s geringer. Weiß nicht was wichtiger ist mehr GB oder schnellere GB/s?

Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-04-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals 

Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2013)

Sangheili schrieb:


> Gut danke, dann nehme ich diese Board.
> 
> Zu ATI Grafikkarte hab ich fragen.
> 
> ...


 Das RAM spielt so gut wie keine Rolle bei der Leistung, solange es nur nicht viel zu WENIG RAM ist. Das ist aber auch bei den R9 270X mit 2GB der Fall, die 2GB reichen völlig. Die R9 270X mit 4GB wird auf absehbare Zeit keinen Deut schneller sein als die Versionen mit 2GB, und daher wird auch die R9 280X natürlich um ca 30% schneller bleiben, selbst wenn eine R9 270X 16GB RAM hätte    nimm die R9 280X ODER spar das Geld und nimm einer R9 270X mit 2GB, dann musst Du halt etwas früher ne neue Grafikkarte nachrüsten als wenn Du die R9 280X nimmst.

Wichtig bei ner Karte sind ganz andere Dinge: Shadereinheiten, RAM-Anbindung in Bit und vor allem der Grafikchip. Es gibt Karten, bei denen alle Werte an sich besser als bei einer anderen Karte sind, aber die andere ist trotzdem schneller.


----------



## Sangheili (22. November 2013)

Gut, danke sehr für deine Antwort und Bemühung mir zu erklären.

Mein Liste ist nun komplett fertig.


----------



## Sangheili (23. November 2013)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch zu Mainboard MSI Z87-G43.

Wieviele Lüfter kann ich da einbauen? Ich kann da 5 Stück 12 Volt anschließen richtig?


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2013)

Also, beim Preisvergleich steht was von 2x CPU und 3x weitere Lüfter. Aber an sich braucht man bei modernen Bauteilen maximal 2 Lüfter + den CPU-Lüfter. Die Lüfter, die in Gehäusen vorverbaut sind, schießt man wiederum oft direkt ans Netzteil an


----------

